

New ant species taking over Texas - kradic
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/16/us/16ants.html?em&ex=1211083200&en=fa8a24a52db8c34b&ei=5070

======
izaidi
This is one of those headlines you want to send back in time to terrify people
about the future.

------
astine
Maybe now we'll finally be rid of the fire ants. :P

~~~
mhb
Yes - The king, the mice and the cheese.

------
wheels
ants != hacker news

~~~
mynameishere
And yet, ants == hackers.

